# Dead Deer Walking



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This was an e-mail forward, so who knows how much is true....

Ever been walking through the woods at night and 
had the sensation that something was following.....

This picture is from Montana , where 
someone set out a motion sensor 
camera to see if any big bucks 
were passing in the area. 

It's a one in a million shot!


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Crazy pic. But it was actually taken by a police officer with a point and shoot camera from within his cruiser. The light is the car spotlight. That makes it even a bit wilder that both animals seem unfazed having him so close.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL

This picture is years old. Its 2 different pictures from a trailcamera photoshopped into a single image. Couple years back they posted the 2 original pictures.


-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

That would sure be a rare shot, if it were real. Don't know that that would be quite sneaky enough on the cougars part though, I think the deer might know he's there by now.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

While the taxiderist and his buddy were setting up this shot, they also took some shots of him sneaking up behind the cougar and verious other poses. I'll look and see if I can find those photos. I was kind of disapointed when I found out they were staged.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Last year we were watching a black bear on the boulder mtns through are spotting scopes when a big mountain lion walked right past the bear. That had to be one in a millon !


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

cool setup but yeah fake


----------

